# I like the ratings system...



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

If you can't keep a 4.6 rating (very easy to do) you should get kicked off. A good way to weed out those unfit.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

MR5STAR said:


> If you can't keep a 4.6 rating (very easy to do) you should get kicked off. A good way to weed out those unfit.


It all depends on neighborhoods as well plus most pax considers 4 as good rating because normally rating system is 1 to 5 
4 out of 5 is 80% and earn you B grade in schools. That is why most people consider is good and they never will give you 100%


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

MR5STAR said:


> If you can't keep a 4.6 rating (very easy to do) you should get kicked off. A good way to weed out those unfit.


You're gonna be popular!


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

alln said:


> It all depends on neighborhoods as well plus most pax considers 4 as good rating because normally rating system is 1 to 5
> 4 out of 5 is 80% and earn you B grade in schools. That is why most people consider is good and they never will give you 100%


Plus drunk pax can tank your ratings in moments, so many weird people take rides they will rate you low for apparently no reason. Overall ratings system is consistently flawed and burden on drivers heads, many drivers had quit driving in certain areas and in certain hours due to this humiliating rating system


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

Drunk pax for the most part come between the hours of 1-4 am thats not alot of pax (for me). If you have your 3 being "average" as most say then a 1 rating wont do enough to throw up flags.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

when you think about it , it will weed out bad drivers and those who switched to uber from what ever they were driving, they are not used to sucking up like this for little wages. my only issue is the 4 star, simply put it needs to be tweaked so as to not affect your overall. just have 4 not even count. its a passing rating in the pax eyes.


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

Yea I would agree with that just make 4 a wash. But to those who say 3 should be average. Your telling me if you give one great ride (5), and one abhorrent ride (1), you think that should just be "average" in a customer service based industry?


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

maybe though you shouldnt be deactivated for any rating and let Pax choose if they are ok with a 3.0 driver coming then fine.


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

I do like lifts feature where if u rate 3 or lower u won't get matched again.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Probably should be a handicap rating system ... like playing a round of golf ... so when you pickup drunk pax between 11pm - 3AM you are graded on a curve ... because everyone knows that drunks don't give a rats a$$ ... they just want to get home and they generally will give you a low score because (1) they went home alone; (2) surge; (3) they spent too much money at bar; (4) coz they are drunk; or (5) some other drunk reasoning ...

Additionally, ratings should also be handicapped during surge ... for essentially the same reasons ... because people hate to pay surge and they think if they rate the driver low then surge will disappear or some other random surge logic


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

I have done 1200 rides mostly surge and it hasn't affected my rating.


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

MR5STAR said:


> I have done 1200 rides mostly surge and it hasn't affected my rating.


My friend please come to NE Washington DC, 
I see how long your 5 stars rating last there, most Uber drivers app is off in that area due to this unfair rating system and Taxi is still booming in that area and Uber loosing big money.


----------



## My Cabby (Dec 2, 2014)

MR5STAR said:


> If you can't keep a 4.6 rating (very easy to do) you should get kicked off. A good way to weed out those unfit.


You state you like the rating system but evidently have not read on here about the discrimination, stress and terror it causes. I didn't like it right off the bat even when I was at 5. because I could clearly see how it could be used to hurt good drivers (people) who put good professional driving above entertainment and kissing ass.

I'm not sure I want to call you a "Partner!!"


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

4.6 is a completely arbitrary value. The 4.6 threshold lets them keep 90% of those who wish to stay on as drivers. There are so many flaws with the rating system, at the end of the day, it creates more conflict than anything else. The bad energy that follows surge pricing (just for starters) alone, undermines any kind of good will or sense of accountability the rating system may try to encourage.


----------



## Saleem hatoum (Jun 1, 2015)

But tonight I decided with rating gone down from 4.81 to 4.75 in two weeks that I will give all these MF***ker students 2 stars irrespective is to what they give me. Uber claims that lower rating or 1 star rating takes effect at a rate of .005 but my question is that couple of 3 or below ratings brings your rating on all of the days 1 7 & 30 immediately but to bring these shitty ratings up it takes about 30 5 stars ....bullshit I must say.


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

Huberis said:


> 4.6 is a completely arbitrary value. The 4.6 threshold lets them keep 90% of those who wish to stay on as drivers. There are so many flaws with the rating system, at the end of the day, it creates more conflict than anything else. The bad energy that follows surge pricing (just for starters) alone, undermines any kind of good will or sense of accountability the rating system may try to encourage.


Lyft is answer to this, my rating over there 4.48, they didn't deactivated me


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Saleem hatoum said:


> But tonight I decided with rating gone down from 4.81 to 4.75 in two weeks that I will give all these MF***ker students 2 stars irrespective is to what they give me. Uber claims that lower rating or 1 star rating takes effect at a rate of .005 but my question is that couple of 3 or below ratings brings your rating on all of the days 1 7 & 30 immediately but to bring these shitty ratings up it takes about 30 5 stars ....bullshit I must say.


Say it!


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

It might be more fair if the ratings were weighted so that ratings from passengers who are new or who have low ratings themselves counted less than experienced passengers or passengers with high ratings. So, for example, the rating from a new passenger who has only one trip wouldn't count the same as a five-star passenger who has taken 100 rides.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

CommanderXL said:


> It might be more fair if the ratings were weighted so that ratings from passengers who are new or who have low ratings themselves counted less than experienced passengers or passengers with high ratings. So, for example, the rating from a new passenger who has only one trip wouldn't count the same as a five-star passenger who has taken 100 rides.[/QUOTE
> 
> Do you think Uber aims for fairness where ratings are concerned?


----------



## Mr. T (Jun 27, 2015)

Maybe if you work days. Those of us that work nights, it's BS. I can pretty much gurantee my ratings are the results of drunks who woke up to $50+ fares because they requested a ride at 205am when there was 2x or more surge.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

MR5STAR said:


> Yea I would agree with that just make 4 a wash. But to those who say 3 should be average. Your telling me if you give one great ride (5), and one abhorrent ride (1), you think that should just be "average" in a customer service based industry?


well according to what you wrote, that's the definition of average lol

If you give a great ride, but somehow give an abhorrent ride, yes, that should average out to normal/average. Plus, just because just a pax gives you a 1, doesnt mean it was the most terrible ride. Like to rate a 1, driver should have went off course by at least 3/4 miles, was rude,started moving the car while the door was still open, ran red lights, sped,and did a burnout leaving from stop at a red light. However, a pax may give you a one just because you miss one turn,but you could easily get back on track at the next turn 1 block away, adding 1/10th of a mile and 52 seconds more to your fare. A pax will give you a 1 for that. They expect you to be perfect. NOBODY IS PERFECT. Even with a GPS. We're human, we're going to make mistakes. Its gonna happen.

Again, the sad part is if you're an Uber driver, there's NO ROOM FOR ERROR, according to pax standards. Any wrong move you make will be downgraded and dinged for it. Because anything less than a 5 is grounds for firing. But a rated 4 ride is basically a pretty good decent ride. And the only reason in most cases you dont get a 5 by pax, is because you didnt use your own money to give them a rack of free shit, and/or you didnt kiss their ass enough giving them the cheapest rideshare fare ride in the country!!!!!!!!!

as somebody said earlier, f*ck pax


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> They expect you to be perfect. NOBODY IS PERFECT.


Last year a guy commented on my rating. I told him yea I guess most people give me five stars. He then tells me that he never gives out five stars to Uber drivers because....wait for it.....
Because, five stars means perfect and nobody is perfect.


----------

